# Turkey Shortage



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Today I went to the local store for some sell items and saw a note posted in the deli section about the turkey shortage ... Which was odd because the case was full. (As well as I could see)

I checked the meat dept. and they looked well stocked also ... 

I was just wondering if anyone else had seen their local stores posting about a shortage?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

High-path avian influenza is really going through Minnesota and Iowa right now. 45 million poultry have been lost to this wave. Source: I'm out in Iowa with my FSIS sister. From a personal perspective, I know I couldn't get my day-old turks this year because of the shortage of birds.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I left my fields fallow this year and the ragweed and horseweed are about 6 ft tall but when you get down low, the entire understory is wide open and full of grasshoppers. The farm is now crawling with wild turkey and bobwhite broods. There had to be close to fifty turkeys in the lower field last week. I know a lot will leave when the flocks shift for the fall and winter but they will not be far. I don't usually hear about avian flu in my area in wild or commercial flocks. Hope it it does not show up. I almost hate to bush hog my fields down but the horseweed will go to seed later this month so I probably will to reduce the weed load. I need to get all my interior openings and woods roads limed and planted to help the turkeys and deer. I'm already releasing my mature mast producers


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

AdmiralD7S said:


> From a personal perspective, I know I couldn't get my day-old turks this year because of the shortage of birds.


Wow ... My son had no problem getting his day-old turks ...

But back to the question ... Have you guys, had posted notice of a shortage?


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Not where we shop. Have not seen egg rationing notices like others have either and we are not all that far from you as the crow flies. Only rationing signs I have ever seen were about 3 box limits of 22lr ammo. We could have bought a pile of turk chicks at the feed store this year as well


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Not notices about turkey but the chicken prices are up and although chicken is always available they often run out of certain pieces.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

HardCider said:


> ...The farm is now crawling with wild turkey and bobwhite broods. There had to be close to fifty turkeys in the lower field last week. . I need to get all my interior openings and woods roads limed and planted to help the turkeys and deer. I'm already releasing my mature mast producers...


Suppose a few not yet mature birds somehow got caught in a natural trap and you "inadvertently" kept feeding them?...just asking...

No, *Andi, I have not heard of any turkey rationing, yet.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We're having some issues with getting turkeys and chickens, neighbor has had a lot of chickens taken by fox but otherwise they've been healthy.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Any of you worry about bringing in new chicks that might being carrying AI and wiping out you whole flock.


----------

